# How To Get Past Airport Security (joke)



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok the first thing you have to do is practice shooting frameless.. then you attach tubes to a pair of sunglasses, resembling the sunglass holders that jocks wear... then you make a neckless or lanyard and arrainge steel shot in the design of a flower using a magnet to hold them...and BAM! you have a stealth slingshot and ammo... I call them SlingGlasses...
Pics included...
Kip


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Genius!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Sling Jim said:


> Genius!


Its about time somebody recognized that..hahahahahahaha


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Kipken said:


> Ok the first thing you have to do is practice shooting frameless.. then you attach tubes to a pair of sunglasses, resembling the sunglass holders that jocks wear... then you make a neckless or lanyard and arrainge steel shot in the design of a flower using a magnet to hold them...and BAM! you have a stealth slingshot and ammo... I call them SlingGlasses...
> Pics included...
> Kip


thats funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all kidding aside, you look far to innocent to have TSA harass you


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that's so cool


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

practical, convenient, and stylish . this should be the hands down winner for the next slingshot of the month .


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Full stealth! Awesome.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

hahahah!
That just made my day


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Imperial said:


> [font=comic sans ms,cursive]practical, convenient, and stylish . this should be the hands down winner for the next slingshot of the month . [/font]


I agree!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Ok the first thing you have to do is practice shooting frameless.. then you attach tubes to a pair of sunglasses, resembling the sunglass holders that jocks wear... then you make a neckless or lanyard and arrainge steel shot in the design of a flower using a magnet to hold them...and BAM! you have a stealth slingshot and ammo... I call them SlingGlasses...
> Pics included...
> Kip


thats funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all kidding aside, you look far to innocent to have TSA harass you
[/quote]

Thats the first time I've been referred to as innocent.. I've proclaimed it or years "I'm and innocent man" but the ladies never bought it..hahahahaha


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is really funny!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah ah ah...that's great!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is funny and practical at the same time!

That would be so cool, funny you name it what feeling the scene in a movie would elicit.

Some guy looking manly and cool in his shades and in a moment of urgency in one fluid movement removes the glasses, loads and shoots his Slingshade perfectly on mark.

Saving the day, of course!!


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

I want


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I have been meaning to make one of these for awhile...Thanks for the great idea Kipken.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice vid Jake...

Kiip that's a genious idea... the only worries would be if someone tried to snatch them and then let go
















LGD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is innovative! Very Cool Kip! Flatband


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Like a mosquito incognito.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> I have been meaning to make one of these for awhile...Thanks for the great idea Kipken.


*Now that was some fast accurate shooting action. I like that idea as it is trulyu the ultimate in stealth.*


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Kipken said:


> Genius!


Its about time somebody recognized that..hahahahahahaha
[/quote]

*This is the Best Idea so far on any forum I have seen for being Practical, Innovative, Functional and Stealthy.*
*I will rigg my fitovers like that.*


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

_I vote this "Topic of the Day" ...Ah,ah,ah!! Ingenious!!_


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm gonna make one right now!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Its pretty awesome, because getting the shooter off you head and ready for ammo really doesnt attract any attention!
Combine this with a preloaded pouch?

I say the more shooters you have on you, the better!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

thats a cool idea, i like it


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Indeed, Jake. "The more shooters you have on you, the better." I second that.
I am waiting until I get to Sprawlmart. At the gun counter they have colored tubes just for your shades, dipped to last a little longer in the sunshine.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty slick.


----------

